# Grizzly replace with a mule?



## bigcontender (Nov 3, 2010)

I have an 03 Grizzly 660 with a 5' eagle plow that works well on my 550n ft drive. I also use it for hunting yard work etc.
Have a chance to buy a 610 mule with a plow setup.
Mule has a 400 cc engine weighs 1050 lbs.
My main question is will the mule plow as well as the grizzly?
Seems like the mule may be more useful for yard work with the dumb box.
I'm also not sure if the mule is going to be as good a hunting vechicle as the grizz. Some of the areas I hunt have steep hills and rough terrain.
Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Mule will plow better due to having more Weight and lower gearing than the grizz and for yard work with the box would be helpful

the grizz will run circles and laps around the mule in the woods if your going off of established trails. 

Mule will push as much or more snow than the grizz but wont due it as fast as what the grizz can go. at what speed to you plow the drive way at?
5-7mph or due you get upto 12-15mph?


----------



## bigcontender (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply:
Plowing speed: Yes I plow at 12 to 15 mph.
I talked with the Mule owner yesterday. He said the 610 mules do not have any front braking only rear. Bit unnerving to go down a steep grade, need to push the brake pedal quite hard. Said he wife is not comfortable driving it with the poor braking reason for selling it.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

that's surprising that there's not front brakes on the mule?

I know of 2 people that have mules.
one has for general farm use and the other for plowing his driveway and use's it for hunting trips as well. I have never drove either and don't know what there models are or the braking setup.

any way just my thoughts on it and you can get a small trailer for behind the grizz for doing yard work as well.


----------



## bigcontender (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes a trailer works well with the Grizzly.
I have a 2 wheeled polar HD and a 4 wheeled small flat bed. The flat bed works well for brush, bags of mulch etc and the polar work for everything else.
Still a side by side would be nice for taking the garbage down, snow plowing and hauling my tree stands into the woods.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

so which way are you leaning?

also what is your age if your 60+ and tired of leg over the seat of the ATV the Mule is easier in/out than the on/off of the ATV.

there is that to think about.


----------



## bigcontender (Nov 3, 2010)

Yup I'm 69 so I can relate to the easier on / off.
However with today's snow of 24" The grizzly is able to get threw the snow and push some snow. I don't think a 400 cc mule would be able to push as much snow. So now I'm thinking of a larger side by side. Don't know but I would hate to buy too small a UTE. I did that once with a small Kubota tractor loader and i was never happy with it.


----------

